# Brazil's Miss Bum Bum contest



## Ble_PE (Dec 11, 2012)

Brazilian women are known for their posteriors, but I never knew that they had a Miss Bum Bum contest every year. Looks like it would be much more fun to attend than a Miss America pageant. Story here.

Pics:












And the winner:


----------



## AZCIVILTRANS (Dec 11, 2012)

sooo many choices!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 11, 2012)

How many of them do you think will end up in Brazilian Fart Porn?


----------



## EM_PS (Dec 11, 2012)

A good time is had by all! :mf_bounce8:


----------



## roadwreck (Dec 11, 2012)

And this is how the runners-up consoled one another






:true:

http://www.thesun.co...l#ixzz2EHVEoGyq


----------

